
Global non-linear effect of temperature on economic production - cryoshon
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature15725.html
======
cryoshon
"If future adaptation mimics past adaptation, unmitigated warming is expected
to reshape the global economy by reducing average global incomes roughly 23%
by 2100 and widening global income inequality, relative to scenarios without
climate change."

This is pretty bad.

